# pics of a fire i ran into yesterday (not 56K friendly)



## JonMikal (Mar 8, 2006)

doesn't it look like a human figure slumped over in the window opening?
























this building was on the ground in less than 25 minutes.

thanks for looking


----------



## Alpha (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2006)

very awesome!
Love the last one!


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2006)

amazing!
#2 is my fav. :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Mar 8, 2006)

wow.... these are fantastic!.....(not saying fires are fantastic)... but you captured them so well. 3,4,6 and 9 are just awsome.... you gotta send these to the local paper jon, if there wasn't any other photogs there it'd pay off surely. Yea, that does look like a body in the window.... one for the D/S gallery maybe!..... just cant get over numbers 6 and 9 tho, brilliant :thumbup: + rep


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome shots Jon!!!!!  You should try to sell those.


----------



## anicole (Mar 8, 2006)

I hope no one was hurt!

the smoke plumes in the first two are awesome.

Great series ... and it does look like a body ... I'm with Angel ... call the paper and make a sale.

the last shot is a whole story in itself.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow.
We couldn't go home from church on our normal road on Sunday morning because of a fire, but guess what? I hadn't brought the camera to church :roll:
Anyhow, I would be way too shy to go so near to a fire and the working fire men, we kept our distance, even though we did get to see the burning shed from across the fields from the detour we had to take (and COULD have taken an access road more towards the fire, like many HAD taken to look, but I just do not dare to do so). 

Anyhow, even if I had brought the camera to church shock: ), my photos would NEVER have become as good as yours here are. The second is soooo impressive, as is the fifth, seventh and last! Wow! What a series!!!!


----------



## photographiti (Mar 8, 2006)

wow! #3 and the last one...amazing.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 8, 2006)

Cooooool. Serious fire. Love the shots. Great ones of the firemen.

There's a certain look to all your shots JM and I'd love to know how you do it. It's like you compress the 'levels' range and boost the saturation. Or something. Do tell. Puurleeeeeeeese :scratch:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 8, 2006)

Very good work.  Great report style photography.  Nice variation between shots.  They all feel different.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 8, 2006)

NIcely done Jon.  The third and the last do it for me.  Awesome !!!


----------



## MyCameraEye (Mar 8, 2006)

These pics are HOT.

I was in Easton last sat and will be there again on March 31 when I pick up my boat.

Scott


----------



## D-50 (Mar 8, 2006)

Love the last one, I bet it looks real nice in B&W. What camera are you using?


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Mar 8, 2006)

I cant get over how sharp the last one is...Great series!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 8, 2006)

totaly brilliant stuff.. awesome


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 8, 2006)

The shots are great.  A couple are better than great.   The two with the white hat are outstanding. 

Firefighters love photos of themselves. This would be a great time to stop by the station and give a few away and maybe these guys will love you so much they offer you a ride along or a chance to photograph them more often. They will also use photos for training, mistakes, dangers, things they don't see themselves because they get to busy.

I will point out in the #2 photo two things everyone should be aware of if you stop by and shoot a fire.  

I see three of what appears to be compressed gas cylinders, maybe propane, and not a lot of water being put on them. I'm going to guess they were either moved or more water was put on them because you show no after explosion shots. 

The other is the hanging powerlines. I watched a crew from a Seattle news show walk right into a set of powerlines at a fire I was working because they failed to look around. The power had just been cut at the pole or they would have had a real bad day. Be cautious and look around. Sorry but it's the fire guy coming out in me. 

The photos are great and there are many fire related magazines that may be interested in a couple of them.


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow!! I'll just ditto everything everyone has said


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 8, 2006)

wow Jon. WOW. Amazing. I'm gonna second (or third, or fifteenth) the opinion that you should send these into the local newspaper, they are sure to want them.


----------



## jocose (Mar 8, 2006)

JM, I agree with everyone else..the last one is the best...but when Kelox and I talked you out of smashing that window in Dupont, I thought you agreed no more criminal actions for good pictures...arson counts as a criminal action, dude!!


----------



## tinacolada (Mar 8, 2006)

Love 'em, amazing shots.  I agree that the fire guys would be very impressed if you let them peek at your work!


----------



## scoob (Mar 8, 2006)

dang dude, cool shots!!! love the second one :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 8, 2006)

Great work Jon. Not your usual style but you captured it like a pro. 

Eric


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 8, 2006)

Neat coverage. 6 is my absolute favourite from this series. 
I also like 7.


----------



## Islair (Mar 8, 2006)

I have to agree with fredcwdoc.  You have to keep an eye on things when you shoot.  I once was out shooting during a lightning storm and to get a better angle on the building I was using in a forground I went to the top of parking ramp.  Had my metal tripod standing up on one of the tallest structures in the area....and as I left I thought to myself....."Wow....That was really dumb."

It is great series though.  Sometimes you have to take a risk to get images as great as yours.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice series!  I really, really like the last one.  I agree with anicole - there's definitely a story in just that one photo!


----------



## Byrdman (Mar 8, 2006)

# 6 and the last one are cool to me


----------



## woodsac (Mar 8, 2006)

Wonderful job!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks everyone for your kind remarks


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 9, 2006)

JM, these are wonderful shots.  They show so much emotion with the fire fighters and wonderful movement of the smoke.  I really love #'s 5 (because I can almost see the smoke and fire moving), 6 & 9 (because they are just really sharp and wonderful)


----------



## Fate (Mar 9, 2006)

Great coverage of it. You did a great job of capturing the different aspects of it


----------



## kelox (Mar 9, 2006)

Great shots JM. I find myself keeping at least one cam with me most of the time, just in case I see something news worthy.


----------



## slickhare (Mar 9, 2006)

wow nice shots JM! the dof in the last one is perfect! it's my fave of the series. nice work!


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 9, 2006)

nice shots, jon!


----------



## Tuna (Mar 9, 2006)

Very impressive documentary work. Each shot has the strength to stand alone. Taken as a whole, it is a dynamic, live view of the scene as it rapidly evolved - expertly crafted along the way in a difficult shooting situation.

Again,...really impressive.

Tuna


----------



## diGIgirl (Mar 9, 2006)

Unbelievable work!!!!:thumbup:


Last one is definitley the winner

n---->


----------



## Lensmeister (Mar 10, 2006)

You just get better mate ... Thanks for sharing these great shots ...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 10, 2006)

thank you all so much!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2006)

Isn't the (terrible) power of an out-of-control fire humbling?  You really captured the action.  Powerful series, Jon.


----------

